# Michael's Schwimmteich



## hwc (16. Apr. 2009)

Hallo an alle Schwimmteichfreunde!

Nachdem ich bereits ein paar Fragen gestellt habe, möchte ich jetzt mein Schwimmteichprojekt vorstellen und bitte um Kommentare und Verbesserungsvorschläge.

Die Entscheidung für den Schwimmteich war nicht leicht, da nicht allzuviel Platz zur Verfügung steht (10,5m x 15,7m) und ich auf andere Pflanzen (die nicht unter, sondern über Wasser stehen wollen) nicht verzichten wollte. Am Plan sieht mein Kompromiss so aus:

 

Der Schwimmbereich ist 2,5 m tief und durch eine Mauer vom restlichen Teich getrennt. Die Mauer endet 35cm unter der Wasseroberfläche. Grün dargestellt ist der 1m tief, gelb 0,6m und türkis ist 0,4m tief.

Der Teich soll Kategorie II, entsprechend der Einteilung von Weixler, sein (von dessen Dienstleistung ich übrigens massiv enttäuscht bin).

Am Ende des Schwimmbereichs befindet sich der Skimmer (Oase Profiskim), der an einer OASE Aquamax 8000 CWS hängt. Die Pumpe fördert das Wasser zur Quelle (mit einem x gekennzeichnet) und zum Zulauf, der direkt in den Schwimmbereich mündet (im Plan nicht eingezeichnet).

Der Teich wird mit einer 1,5mm dicken PVC-Folie ausgelegt, die im Schwimmbereich Faserverstärkt ist, im Regenerationsbereich nicht. Der Teichrand wird mit Beeteinfassungsplatten gebaut, die im Endausbau dann nicht mehr sichtbar sein werden.

Zum Abschluss des ersten Berichts möchte ich Euch ein paar Bilder von den Bauarbeiten und vom aktuellen Status liefern:

 
Beginn der Grabungsarbeiten

 
Der Schwimmbereich ist nahezu fertig ausgegraben

 
Das Fundament für die Abgrenzung wird gebaut

 
Die Mauer entsteht

 
Der Mauerabschluß wird betoniert

 
Der Regenerationsteich wird ausgehoben

So, das wars fürs erste.

Liebe Grüße aus der Steiermark

Michael


----------



## günter-w (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Michael's Schwimmteich*

Hallo Michael, da geht ja schon einiges, weiterhin viel Spass und Erfolg bei deinem Teichprojekt. Im Moment hab ich keinen Tipp für dich
Gruß Günter


----------



## buzzi (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Michael's Schwimmteich*

Hallo Michael,

endlich mal jemand hier im Forum der nach Weixler Kategorie baut, dachte schon ich wäre der einzige der davon etwas gehört hat  die meisten bauen nach oder mit NG oder Kiesfilter. Dabei hört sich das alles ganz gut an, was der Herr Weixler in seinen Büchern schreibt. Allerdings muß ich dir Recht geben, das  Feedback ist sehr spärlich. Hatte ihm mal eine email geschrieben  mit Kommentaren und  ein paar Fragen zu seinem Buch,  so wie er es am Ende geschrieben hat. Nach ganzen 2 Monaten kam  eine Antwort  seiner Sekretärin, ein Zweizeiler in dem sie nach der Adresse für ein Angebot fragte,  das  wollte ich eigentlich gar nicht  Das  war jetzt vor etwa 1,5 Jahren und ich habe  mich mittlerweile entschieden, den Schwimmteich ohne das Angebot des Herrn Weixler umzusetzen.
Ich freue mich schon auf  einen Erfahrungsaustausch, morgen kommt mein Bagger  um den Rest des Teiches (auch Kat. II) auszuheben.
Was hast du als Substrat und Pflanzen geplant?
Alles Gute und viel Spass beim Bau!

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## hwc (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Michael's Schwimmteich*

Hallo Buzzi!

Zum Thema Substrat gehen die Meinungen leider sehr weit auseinander (entsprechend hin- und hergerissen bin ich selbst). Einerseits soll man den Nährstoffeintrag so gering wie möglich halten, andererseits brauchen die Pflanzen, um gut wachsen zu können, ein ordentliches Substrat (was speziell am Anfang ein Problem sein könnte).

Ich habe mich für abgesiebten Betonschotter (ca. 8mm Größtkorn) als Substrat entschieden. Ich glaube, es würde Lehm sehr gut geeignet sein, wenn man den richtigen zur Verfügung hat (ein schöner gelber Lehm ist sehr nährstoffarm). Was ich mir überlegt habe, ist einige Säcke Lehmputz zu kaufen und im Bereich der Seerosen zu verwenden. Lehmputz besteht aus Lehm und Sand (wenn man den ohne Faserzusatz nimmt) und ist in jedem gut sortierten Baustoffhandel erhältlich. Was hälst du von dieser Idee?

Die Pflanzenauswahl habe ich einem Experten übergeben (Seerosen Kern aus Graz). Ich werde demnächst über die Pflanzenauswahl berichten.

Ursprünglich hatte ich geplant, mit Fa. Weixler mehr zu arbeiten. Ich habe mir einen Teichplan erstellen lassen. Der Plan war dann eine maßstäblich Zeichnung meiner Skizze, es kamen nahezu keine Ideen, Vorschläge oder Einwände von Weixler, dafür war nach jedem zweiten Satz zu lesen, das genaueres in seinen Büchern nachzulesen sei. Auch ich habe das ominöse Schreiben vom Sekretariat erhalten, wo nach meiner Adresse gefragt wurde, damit mir die Rechnung so schnell wie möglich zugestellt werden kann. Ich habe dann den Kontakt abgebrochen.

Lg aus der verregneten Steiermark

Michael


----------



## buzzi (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Michael's Schwimmteich*

Hi Michael,
ich habe bei mir Verlegesand mit einer Abdeckung aus Kies 2-8 geplant, also ähnlich deinem Betonschotter. Am Ende ist wohl auch entscheidend, wo das Material herkommt. Mit Lehmputz kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber den gelben Lehm habe ich noch bis morgen in größeren Mengen vorrätig  ich kann dir ja welchen aufheben dann wäre bloß noch die Transportfrage zu klären, ich wohne in Franken   Aber einen Urlaub in der Steiermark könnte ich mir schon vorstellen...

Grüße aus Franken, wo es auch regnet und das ist auch gut so (auch wenn es einigen nicht passt, ab und an braucht man den Regen mal)


----------



## Eckentaler (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Michael's Schwimmteich*

hi nach Hös

steht dein Teich schon?
kann ich mal anschaun?

Eckentaler


----------



## hwc (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Michael's Schwimmteich*

Heute möchte ich euch den Pflanzenplan vorstellen. Wer Lust und Laune hat, soll ihn ansehen und mir zurückmelden, was ihr davon haltet.

 
Die Namen der Pflanzen sind leider schwierig zu entziffern.

Scirpus tab. Zebrinus (4), Scirpus lacustris (8), Typha laxmannii (12), Typha angustifolia	(12), Alisma plantago (3), __ Iris pseudacorus (14), Iris versicolor (1), Iris laevigata	(1), Ranunculus lingua (5), Acorus calamus (6), Lysimachia thyrsiflora (6), Caltha polypetala (8), Typha minima (6), Orontium aquaticum (2), Ponteteria cordata (8), Menyanthes trifoliata (8), Ranunculus flamula (8), Carex sp. (8), Nymphaea 50cm WT (2), Unterwasserpflanzen	(40), Nymphaea 100cm WT (4)

In Klammern stehen die Anzahl der Pflanzen.


Hi Eckental (komischer Vorname)!

Ich bin noch innerhalb meines Zeitplans, was aber nicht heißt, das der Teich schon steht. 

Aktueller Status:  Gelände geformt, Randbefestigung errichtet (ich habe Randeinfassungsplatten genommen), Technik ist vorbereitet (Bodenablauf als Notfallplan, Skimmeranschluß). Am Montag kommt die Folie. Du kannst den Teich gerne anschaun kommen. (PN zum Termin vereinbaren)


Schöne Grüße

Michael


----------



## buzzi (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Michael's Schwimmteich*

Ich habe die Liste mal mit meiner Wunschliste verglichen, da ist mir die große Anzahl an __ Rohrkolben aufgefallen sowie die vielen Seerosen. Ich kenne mich selber auch nicht so aus, aber Seerosen wuchern sehr gerne und deshalb wird oft für kleine Teiche 1-2 Stück als Maximum angegeben, bzw nur Zwergversionen verwenden. Vielleicht können die Profis da noch einen Kommentar dazu geben? Und die Rohrkolben weiss ich nicht, macht das Sinn so eine große Menge? Ich habe mich da bei der Planung zurückgehalten, es gibt ja so viele Arten von Pflanzen die wollen alle in meinen Teich  
Die Unterwasserpflanzen scheinen mir etwas zu mager vertreten zu sein. Nach Weixlerscher Anschauung bin ich für meinen Teich (60m²) auf etwa 80 Stück gekommen.

Der Rest ist ähnlich meiner Wunschliste, aber ich wollte diese bei meiner Bestellung nochmal von den Profis anschauen lassen wegen evtl. Verbesserungen.

Der Kommentar von Eckentaler hat sich auf mich bezogen, da wir quasi fast Nachbarn sind... aber die Antwort war trotzdem korrekt 

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## Thorti (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Michael's Schwimmteich*

Hallo erstmal,

Dein Plan gefällt mir soweit ganz gut, was mir direkt auffällt ist die große Entfernung zwischen Skimmer und Einlauf, 
da solltest du auf keinen Fall an Schlauchdurchmesser sparen! Auf die länge geht einiges an flow verloren!

Schreib doch mal bitte die geplante Länge, Innendurchmesser und Höhendifferenz!

Währe doch ärgerlich wenn du strom für 8000L/h zahlst aber nur 3000L/h Fließen!

Auch würde ich nie auf eine gute Mechanische Vorfilterung verzichten!!
Damit kann man schon jede menge an Nährstoffeintrag vermindern.
Z.B.: Blätter, Haare, Pflanzenreste und je nach Feinheit des Filters auch Hautschuppen, staub und Pollen!

Diese müssen, wenn vorher abgeschieden, dann nicht mehr Biologisch abgebaut werden und können sich auch nicht auf dem Boden etc ablagern!

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## hwc (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Michael's Schwimmteich*

Danke mal für Eure Kommentare und Anregungen!

Zu den Pflanzen:

Der Hinweis mit den Seerosen ist gut. Könnte sicherlich auf die Hälfte verzichten und statt dessen mehr Unterwasserpflanzen nehmen. 

__ Rohrkolben habe ich bewußt so viele, weil:
- auf der Oberseite des Planes fließt ein Bach vorbei. Diese Seite möchte ich mit Scirpus und Rohrkolben verwachsen lassen.
- T. laxmannii steht unmittelbar beim Wassereinlass und soll als Starkzehrer so viele Nährstoffe wie möglich aus dem Teich entnehmen.
-T. minima ist einfach schön 

Zur Technik:

-Die Schlauchlänge beträgt 25m, Innendurchmesser  40mm, Höhendifferenz geschätzte 60cm. Nach ca. 20m Schlauch habe ich eine Y-Weiche eingebaut, da nur ein Teil des umgepumpten Wassers durch den Regenerationsteich soll, der andere Teil wird in den Schwimmteich geleitet und soll dort für die Strömung zum Skimmer sorgen.
Bisher habe ich gedacht, der Skimmer würde als mechanische Vorfilterung ausreichen. Werde mir das Thema noch durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## buzzi (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Michael's Schwimmteich*

Das mit dem Skimmer liegt mir auch noch im Magen. Ich habe vor, den vorhandenen Filterkorb mit einer Gaze etwas feiner zu machen, falls das  mit dem Durchfluss keine Probleme gibt. Wenn es soweit ist, werde ich von den Erfahrungen berichten.

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## Annett (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Michael's Schwimmteich*

Hallo an alle Skimmereinbauer.

Bitte achtet darauf, den Skimmer so einzubauen, dass die "Hauptwindrichtung" den Schmutz auf ihn zutreiben kann.
Kein Skimmer arbeitet gut gegen den Wind! Sieht man bei uns am alten Teich immer dann ganz gut, wenn der Wind mal aus Osten, statt Westen kommt.


----------



## hwc (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Michael's Schwimmteich*

So, es ist Zeit über den aktuellen Stand "meines Projektes" zu berichten.

In der Zwischenzeit wurde die Folie eingebaut.

 
1,5mm PVC-Folie, vor Ort verschweißt.

Ich habe im Schwimmbereich eine petrolfarbige Folie gewählt, weil das Wasser dadurch eine schöne Farbe bekommt.

Als nächster Schritt wurde außerhalb des Schwimmbereichs die Folie verkleidet und eine Mauer errichtet. Der Wasserspiegel im kleineren Teich (links im Hintergrund) wird ca. 20cm höher sein als im restlichen Teich. Vorne kann man den Skimmer erkennen.

  

In den nächsten Tagen wird noch weiter Folie abgedeckt.

Schöne Grüße an alle Teichbauinteressierte,

Michael


----------

